# Clothing Stores - Timings / Hours of Operation



## jo-dionne (25 Jan 2007)

Wondering if anyone knows CFB Kingston clothing store opening hours, _especially on Friday_?

Thanks...
Pte. Dionne


----------



## gaspasser (25 Jan 2007)

Um, call me dumb...don't they have thier hours posted on the door?



IIRC, when I was there last year, M-F 0730 --1500, I think they're even open during lunch.
Anyone else, from KL'ton???
Hope that helped?


----------



## Big Foot (25 Jan 2007)

Last I checked, Kingston clothing stores is closed on Friday afternoons. They are open from 9-12 on Friday if I'm not mistaken. Anyone confirm this?


----------



## FredDaHead (25 Jan 2007)

I'm fairly certain they close at 1200 on Fridays. I do believe they are closed at lunch, though, but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## muffin (25 Jan 2007)

Friday afternoons are usually only by appointment because they do stocktaking. I would go around 9 if I were you - seems like a safe bet.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jan 2007)

Yes they do close at 1200 on Friday.  I believe their hours are 0900-1200 and 1300-1500, except for Fridays.


----------



## navymich (25 Jan 2007)

From the  CFB Kingston site: 



> CLOTHING STORES
> The base provides a clothing store on Vimy side, which is open to customers, Monday through Thursday from 0900 hrs to 1500 hrs and Fridays from 0900 hrs to 1200 hrs. Call extension 5249 for more information.


----------



## gaspasser (25 Jan 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes they do close at 1200 on Friday.  I believe their hours are 0900-1200 and 1300-1500, except for Fridays.


Dang, I'm in the wrong trade.
Bankers hours, must be why Vern likes it so much..


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jan 2007)

First person to make this into a supply tech bashing gets on the warning ladder.........


----------



## gaspasser (26 Jan 2007)

Just making an SAR, no bashing form me.  I like Sup techs, they give me good stuff...


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Just making an SAR, no bashing form me.  I like Sup techs, they give me good stuff...


I _know_ who you are....

 >


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2007)

On a side-note, Kingston Clothing is probably "stocking" their shelves with new kit on Friday afternoons. After all, you have to have something on the shelves to issue come Monday morning when you open.

They are probably like Gagetown. Truck from the Depot comes in on Thursday, stock the shelves Friday, continue as per normal. 

Gagetown hours are 0800-1500hrs. We do our paperwork (demands/receipts/purchases) from 0730-0800 and 1500-1600. It's not like we are home relaxing or anything.


----------



## FredDaHead (26 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> On a side-note, Kingston Clothing is probably "stocking" their shelves with new kit on Friday afternoons. After all, you have to have something on the shelves to issue come Monday morning when you open.
> 
> They are probably like Gagetown. Truck from the Depot comes in on Thursday, stock the shelves Friday, continue as per normal.



They get new kit? Then why do they always tell me they don't have the specific item I need? (Rhetorical question--don't answer)

I'm sure if the supply people gave me anything, especially the stuff I'm supposed to be entitled to, I'd appreciate them. Hey, at least they're a consistent bunch: none of them give me any of the things I need! Now that's professionalism.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2007)

Question answered.........done !!

Have a nice day


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> They get new kit? Then why do they always tell me they don't have the specific item I need? (Rhetorical question--don't answer)
> 
> I'm sure if the supply people gave me anything, especially the stuff I'm supposed to be entitled to, I'd appreciate them. Hey, at least they're a consistent bunch: none of them give me any of the things I need! Now that's professionalism.



No Fred,

Not going to fly here. I have addressed kit shortages/stockouts and entitlements many times on this forum. I have also adressed these issues many times via PMs, including with you.

I have explained that you are not necessarily entitled to everything that you '_want_.' I have also explained how to go about properly trying to have something included into a scale of entitlement if you believe that you should have it and can justify such an item as a requirement. Again, this is done through your CoC to your applicable ECS, in consultation with your MOC advisors. If it's not on your scale, apparently they don't agree with your need.

If clothing doesn't happen to have your size in stock, I'm sorry for that but my knitting 404's have expired.

In short, have a problem, address it properly either with the IC of Clothing Stores while you are there, or through your CoC if you feel we Supply Techs consistantly deny you everything you want (or need). Don't want to do that? Don't whine about it either then. Thanks because I'd sure appreciate that professionalism.

Vern

Oh and topic unlocked. There may be more queries out there as to operating hours for various clothing establishments. This would be a good thread for them.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Jan 2007)

Maybe a changed topic title and people can post their base timings?


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Maybe a changed topic title and people can post their base timings?


Done.


----------



## spud (26 Jan 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> They get new kit? Then why do they always tell me they don't have the specific item I need? (Rhetorical question--don't answer)
> 
> I'm sure if the supply people gave me anything, especially the stuff I'm supposed to be entitled to, I'd appreciate them. Hey, at least they're a consistent bunch: none of them give me any of the things I need! Now that's professionalism.



Sorry, don't agree with that one. I've always gotten what I need from supply, same for my wife. If they don't give it to you, you're probably not entitled to it or they don't have it. 

spud


----------



## jo-dionne (26 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Um, call me dumb...don't they have thier hours posted on the door?



Yes I know that they have operation hours posted on the door... however I'll not be in Kingston until Friday afternoon and I just wanted to know if the clothing store will be opened!


----------



## jo-dionne (26 Jan 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> From the  CFB Kingston site:
> 
> 
> CLOTHING STORES
> The base provides a clothing store on Vimy side, which is open to customers, Monday through Thursday from 0900 hrs to 1500 hrs and Fridays from 0900 hrs to 1200 hrs. Call extension 5249 for more information.



Thanks for the link!


----------

